
CloudFlare is ruining Stack Overflow for me with its recaptcha - kristianp
http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/323537/cloudflare-is-ruining-stack-overflow-for-me-with-its-recaptcha?cb=1
======
anonbanker
having the same problem with every cloudflare site as a Tor user. I hesitate
to read the link if presentented with the "Attention Required" page.

